# HPX-V 17



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Love the color!


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Megalops said:


> Love the color!


Thanks! I cant wait to see how it looks with the matte powder coat.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Dude you're gonna fly with that SHO


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Dude you're gonna fly with that SHO


Its definitely going to run a bit faster than my last skiff, which cruised at roughly 26MPH. With the 4-Blade 19P I plan on running, it should run between 50-52 WOT.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

You deserve it! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

duppyzafari said:


> You deserve it! Can't wait to see it!


Thanks Bud. Will get you some bow time soon.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Slewis_Rodworks said:


> Thanks Bud. Will get you some bow time soon.


WELL, if you insist....


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

More progress


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Chuggin along. Should be ready by next week.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Just waiting on her trailer...


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Insanely cool.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

like it!!!!!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks tippy


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

That cooler set up is very trick! Surprised more builders don't do the same........


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Looks tippy


I thought I was on THT for a minute 

@UnitedFly Congrats on the new boat!


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Fantastic skiff and a nice color combo, to boot. Enjoy.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks dudes. Ill try and get some better photos once I pick her up. Hopefully ill be running through the break in period next week some time.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Well, so far, she's everything I hoped for. Been working on the break-in over the weekend, and only have a couple hours left. The boat takes the chop like a champ, and gets me where I need to go quickly. Once I get the new prop, ill post some performance numbers.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice skiff!

What's up with that Tibor PP caddy? Did you have it mounted almost flush with the platform?


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks Fritz. 
There's a little tab welded to the side of the platform that the Tibor mounts to, so it keeps it out of the way.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing the build!


----------



## Slug-O (Mar 17, 2017)

That's just beautiful... I pick up my 18' Mav. Today...


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

can you post a picture or two with the backrest mounting?


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks Slug-O. Am sure you'll love it.

Tailchaser,
When I get home Ill see if I cant get some pictures added.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Heres some photos of the back rest @tailchaser16


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The skiff looks great man!!!! Congrats on the new sled!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm assuming Mav makes that hardware for the backrest themselves? That's so awesome!


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

this type of backrest system is also available at Birdsall Marine.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

That's a sharp looking combination.. The dialing in process of a brand new boat can be frustrating, but I'm sure you'll get it flying.. I would think your going to see more like mid to upper 50s though.. My HPX likes it a little rough, I've seen my best numbers when there's a good chop on the water..


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. Great looking sled!


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks all.
Finally got a push pole, so I was able to pole my buddy around a bit. Wind wasn't as bad as it has been, but were still getting hit with about a 15mph crosswind. Even with limited weight in the bow, there was zero hull slap. Its not quite as easy to push as my Strike was, but I wouldn't have any issue poling for hours at a time. Tracks straight when not getting blasted by excessive winds from the side, and spins with ease.
Was following my friend around in his 24' Panga, and was able to keep up through the chop with no issues. Pretty much in love with this boat so far.

@Limp Shrimp
I'm currently running a PTR3R18, hitting 45MPH (Yamaha gauges) at 5700RPM. I'm probably going to throw a Spitfire X7 19P 4blade on there and see what it does. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Even though I'm running a 19, I think I'm only hitting about 40 at those RPMs..


----------



## finsandflies (Aug 20, 2016)

Awesome skiff Unitedfly! I was wondering how do liked the PP caddy position on the welded tab? Any issues? I've got a HPX-S on order and have been going back and forth on whether to set it up the same way.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you much!
I'm a fan. Keeps it off the platform and out of the way which is nice, and it looks really clean. So far I haven't noticed any clearance issues when being used. Doesnt seem to hit the platform at an angle, so that's good.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Coming up on a year, and I'm still in love..


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Top speed? That motor looks huge back there.

What do you cruise at? I'm guessing you can pull the throttle way back and loaf along at about 27 to 30 mph, burning maybe 3 gph, making that a wicked fast yet still quite economical skiff. Would love to see the power curve.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Top speed with the prop I have (PTR3R18P) is 50-51MPH @ 6200RPM trimmed up with barely enough tab to keep the boat level. I'm usually cruising around 4800RPM, which from recollection is still right around 30MPH.
I need to get some props for testing, as I know I can throw a Turbo1 23P on there and top out around 59MPH. Leaning more towards a 4 blade to get the lift I need to get up a little shallower.

I'm more impressed with the boats ability to chug through nasty conditions and keep the cockpit dry. Crossing Charlotte Harbor last weekend, waves were a consistant 2'+. Took a while to cross, but nose up and I barreled through them nice and easy.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Darn nice boat


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Pure sweetness @UnitedFly


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@UnitedFly Dude, where is the Low Life sticker!?!?


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks dudes. 

@LowHydrogen I have to wait and see if theres any left over! Hah.


----------



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

One of my all time favorite boats. I demoed one with a 115yami a few years ago. Fast and drove like a sports car.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

UnitedFly said:


> Coming up on a year, and I'm still in love..
> 
> View attachment 23032


Beautiful Maverick 

How do you like the high console?


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Stevie said:


> Beautiful Maverick
> 
> How do you like the high console?


Thank you.

I’ll let you know in a week or so!
NSS9 Evo3 is finally on order and will be flush mounted. FMT chip to come as well.

I will say it’s really nice for a passenger to have the higher backrest. Especially with the slop I frequently have to run through in Boca Grande and Charlotte Harbor.


----------



## Boomerang (Feb 17, 2018)

how does she run in rougher water? I am looking to buy a HB marquesas or HPX v2- is your boat a 2? I know that 115 show really likes a 3 blade- 21 pitch should do it, 22 pitch a lil more top end


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

UnitedFly said:


> I will say it’s really nice for a passenger to have the higher backrest. Especially with the slop I frequently have to run through in Boca Grande and Charlotte Harbor.


Especially with my lower back! Ha!


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

So this happened..


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

the fmt chip is bad azzed - couldn't live without mine. Love that they increased the screen resolution for the evo 3 versus the 2 so you get more map on the screen.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Still trying to give my crappy handheld Garmin a chance. It sucks lol, especially the mapping. For now I've dismissed it as an accessory but its all fun and games until you're lost in whitewater bay and its raining cats and dogs...


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

Have you been in the 18 vs the 17 back to back? Why the 17? Boat looks great BTW!


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

UnitedFly said:


> Top speed with the prop I have (PTR3R18P) is 50-51MPH @ 6200RPM trimmed up with barely enough tab to keep the boat level. I'm usually cruising around 4800RPM, which from recollection is still right around 30MPH.
> I need to get some props for testing, as I know I can throw a Turbo1 23P on there and top out around 59MPH. Leaning more towards a 4 blade to get the lift I need to get up a little shallower.
> 
> I'm more impressed with the boats ability to chug through nasty conditions and keep the cockpit dry. Crossing Charlotte Harbor last weekend, waves were a consistant 3'+. Took a while to cross, but nose up and I barreled through them nice and easy.


yep - the hpxv runs really well through the slop. It's funny - my vengeance with a zuk 90 cruises at 30 at around 4600 to 4800 rpms as well, but tops out at less than 40


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

MSG said:


> the fmt chip is bad azzed - couldn't live without mine. Love that they increased the screen resolution for the evo 3 versus the 2 so you get more map on the screen.


It is great. I'm working on fine tuning the categories now so I'm not overloaded with info. Definitely beats the Navionics App on an iPhone 6.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

firefighter813x said:


> Have you been in the 18 vs the 17 back to back? Why the 17? Boat looks great BTW!


Never been on the 18. Went with the 17 because it would fit in the garage without issue. Also, I didn't want the extra weight to push around. 

When I did the wet test, it was nasty out and it did everything I needed it to. The boat is more than impressive when beach side on the ball.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a 2001 hpx Just put a merc 115 pro xs four stroke. Tried different props and the best performance I got is with the spit fire X7 12.7 diameter x 21 pitch. Best prop when running 115 hp. Rather it be the the merc or yami. 56 mph light and 53 mph at 6250 rpm 2 person and gear is what I’m running. Sipping gas at 40 mph. You’re welcome to try mine if you are ever in miami. Don’t know where you are located.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

You have a 17? I was originally planning on running the Spitfire 19 pitch, but never pulled the trigger on it. 
Im located in Cape Coral.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

creekfreak said:


> I have a 2001 hpx Just put a merc 115 pro xs four stroke. Tried different props and the best performance I got is with the spit fire X7 12.7 diameter x 21 pitch. Best prop when running 115 hp. Rather it be the the merc or yami. 56 mph light and 53 mph at 6250 rpm 2 person and gear is what I’m running. Sipping gas at 40 mph. You’re welcome to try mine if you are ever in miami. Don’t know where you are located.


I got a ride in one of these with a two stroke 115 back around 2003, the top speed was 53 mph with a four blade, owner said it would do 55 mph with a three blade prop. It was a thrilling ride.

What kind of fuel burn are you seeing when the boat is doing 40 mph?


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Fritz said:


> I got a ride in one of these with a two stroke 115 back around 2003, the top speed was 53 mph with a four blade, owner said it would do 55 mph with a three blade prop. It was a thrilling ride.
> 
> What kind of fuel burn are you seeing when the boat is doing 40 mph?


What did you think of the ride quality with the 115 Fritz ?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

They ride pretty well, I ran a 2008 HPX-V for 9 years with an F90, they are nice riding boats and the only difference between the 90 and the 115 should be the last 12 or 15 mph. The 115 powered skiff was a demo ride, was actually Rick Murphy’s boat, though he wasn’t there. I spent most of the ride hanging on and grinning like an idiot.

If I were getting another HPX it would probably have the F70, but a 115 is the only other option, in my opinion. No reason to put a 90 on that Hull with the weight difference between the 90 and 115 being so low now.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Fritz said:


> They ride pretty well, I ran a 2008 HPX-V for 9 years with an F90, they are nice riding boats and the only difference between the 90 and the 115 should be the last 12 or 15 mph. The 115 powered skiff was a demo ride, was actually Rick Murphy’s boat, though he wasn’t there. I spent most of the ride hanging on and grinning like an idiot.
> 
> If I were getting another HPX it would probably have the F70, but a 115 is the only other option, in my opinion. No reason to put a 90 on that Hull with the weight difference between the 90 and 115 being so low now.


Ok, the boat I’m looking at is an 08’ with a two stroke 115. I figured the speedwould be there, didn’t know how the weight affected the attitude of the boat in the water. But I see a lot of four stroke 90’s running around and that motor weighs close to the same as the 115 2 cycle.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

creekfreak said:


> I have a 2001 hpx Just put a merc 115 pro xs four stroke. Tried different props and the best performance I got is with the spit fire X7 12.7 diameter x 21 pitch. Best prop when running 115 hp. Rather it be the the merc or yami. 56 mph light and 53 mph at 6250 rpm 2 person and gear is what I’m running. Sipping gas at 40 mph. You’re welcome to try mine if you are ever in miami. Don’t know where you are located.


How's you hole shot with the 21P spitfire? I have a 19P that is good performance wise but not quite as fast as my 3 blades I have. Do you have a TM on the bow when you seeing 53?


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

UnitedFly said:


> You have a 17? I was originally planning on running the Spitfire 19 pitch, but never pulled the trigger on it.
> Im located in Cape Coral.


I have a 19p spitfire and am just north of you in St. Pete, maybe link up? You can run the spitfire (have a few three blades as well) and I'll buy that 12wt pro-aixs if you still have it?


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

PVredfisher said:


> I have a 19p spitfire and am just north of you in St. Pete, maybe link up? You can run the spitfire (have a few three blades as well) and I'll buy that 12wt pro-aixs if you still have it?


Not quite ready to pull the trigger on a new prop yet, but I'll keep you in mind for sure. 
Still have the Hardy with your name on it.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

UnitedFly said:


> Not quite ready to pull the trigger on a new prop yet, but I'll keep you in mind for sure.
> Still have the Hardy with your name on it.


10-4. Trying to line up a trip to choko in the next few weekend so if that happens will contact you about the rod (if not gone by then).


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

UnitedFly said:


> You have a 17? I was originally planning on running the Spitfire 19 pitch, but never pulled the trigger on it.
> Im located in Cape Coral.


Yes,a 17 ft.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

PVredfisher said:


> How's you hole shot with the 21P spitfire? I have a 19P that is good performance wise but not quite as fast as my 3 blades I have. Do you have a TM on the bow when you seeing 53?


Hole shot is great. Good bow lift. Great speed. The spit fire I think is so special because of the diameter. It’s the only prop at 12.7 instead of the traditional 13.5 or 13 3/4 diameter props. It’s a hybrid mercury says. Best of both worlds. 3 blade speed with 4 blade performance.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

creekfreak said:


> Hole shot is great. Good bow lift. Great speed. The spit fire I think is so special because of the diameter. It’s the only prop at 12.7 instead of the traditional 13.5 or 13 3/4 diameter props. It’s a hybrid mercury says. Best of both worlds. 3 blade spear with 4 blade performance.





Fritz said:


> I got a ride in one of these with a two stroke 115 back around 2003, the top speed was 53 mph with a four blade, owner said it would do 55 mph with a three blade prop. It was a thrilling ride.
> 
> What kind of fuel burn are you seeing when the boat is doing 40 mph?


getting high 5’s 5.8 5.9 mpg running how I want. Slow fast medium and 7’s 7.1 7.2 mpg never going past 40.


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

Is this a standard Guide Green skiff or is the color a special mix? It looks a little softer than other skiffs I've seen and it looks great!


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks. It was standard for the year it was built. I don't know if its still offered as a standard color option.


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

slewis said:


> Thanks. It was standard for the year it was built. I don't know if its still offered as a standard color option.


Thanks man. I think Guide Green was technically a HB color originally (obviously other people use it still), and so I'm wondering if Maverick has their own custom version of it. I really like the tone of yours.


----------

